# tournaments near Brilliant/Steubenville



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Just retired and moved home{I grew up here) Looking to find some local bass tournaments to fish as a boater.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

c.stewart said:


> Just retired and moved home{I grew up here) Looking to find some local bass tournaments to fish as a boater.


I dont know how far you are willing to drive but there is a great tournament every Tuesday starting at 5 pm at Tappan lake. $11.00 entry fee and we average 30-50 boats a tournament. Lots of opens coming up in the near furture on tappan and the river. Check out the tournament forum for tournament listings.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

c.stewart said:


> Just retired and moved home{I grew up here) Looking to find some local bass tournaments to fish as a boater.


There will be 6 open tournaments beginning may 20th out of steubenville. I posted the schedule in the tournament forum. Also, there will be Thursday night tournaments out of steubenville beginning in either may or june. All info on them will be posted when the start day is figured out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Pm sent to ya 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## c.stewart (Apr 11, 2012)

Call me at 5704448044,dont know your number.


----------



## fishin' gringo (May 1, 2008)

If your looking for Bass Club in the area I can put you in touch with a few


----------

